

Show HN: gig-finding app for freelancers  - bullrico

My (revised) MVP - the concept is to put all job-finding activities in one app: job search/listings, emails/replies, resume/portfolio pages. Automate the searches, have an email editor that sends out themeable HTML emails, know which recipients are interested, and point them to a portfolio site of sorts.<p>Briefly,the main features:
* Aggregates jobs via job board APIs based on skills (searches twice a day)
* Includes Twitter job search, displays linked content in-app
* Email editor/sender (can be scheduled), with HTML templates
* Email analytics (track clicks and views)
* Preserves email and job listing associations
* Landing pages (resume, dashboard-type info sheet), with LinkedIn imports<p>Might have missed a couple more features somewhere, but that's about the gist of it. I've been trying it out myself (time to land a gig now that the app is "done"), do give it a spin and let me know how things go.<p>http://impressar.io
======
mgkimsal
Very similar to a tool I was considering building a while back. Good luck!

------
maybird
Very nice, but the "Ninja Rockstar" sign reeks of brogrammer.

~~~
bullrico
Thanks. Sprucing up the splash pages is next, putting on my marketing hat
after some sleep :)

